# Double check me--This doeling isn't pregnant, is she?



## Ariel301 (Jun 23, 2010)

I just acquired a Nubian/Alpine cross (I think) doeling and her dam. Lacey is four months old. The place she came from, both she and her mother were exposed all the time to about 50 bucks...I'm almost definite that the doe is not bred, and I don't think Lacey is, but double check me on this one. She's got a little udder building and she's really round, though I think it's just her body type. I don't feel anything moving in there and she doesn't have that pregnant right side bulge really. She was flirting a little through the fence with one of the bucks two days ago, but I don't know if that was an actual heat or just curiosity. (No worries, he can't get her through the fence!) 







This is the best picture I could get of under her tail...her skin is really dark there, plus it's bright outside, and she is terrified of people, so it was hard to get a camera back there and her tail out of the way! At least you can see the udder.


----------



## tiffanyh (Jun 23, 2010)

I am far from an expert on this one since I tried for years to get my does bred and when I stopped and bought more, they all finally did. So I have had just two kids and one to go. 

Anyway, enough about me!....her udders dont look large to me. Maybe just maturing in general due to her age. See what some more experience goat peeps say.


----------



## freemotion (Jun 23, 2010)

Looks like a normal doeling udder to me.   I wouldn't trust a determined buck with that fence, though.  I'd put a line or two of electric just to be safe....

Doesn't mean she is not preggers....exposed to fifty bucks?  Well, spring is not breeding season, so they could be just fine....some people are good at telling by a close-up picture of her...er...hoohoo.....


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hahaha from the kid pen to the buck pen it's actually two fences with a gap between, and electric. I THINK it's safe...we worked on it some since we had an accident last year. That's the doe pens in the photo. 

The farm she came from is a 'rescue' farm that basically takes in any unwanted goats or buys up all the goats available for meat, as they don't think eating animals is right. The problem is, they run the bucks and does all together and don't castrate anything...so it is hard to find an animal out there that is not in some stage of pregnancy or nursing. I have been fostering and helping her rehome some excess animals, and this doeling and her mom are going in my milking herd. 

I'm usually pretty good about telling from looking at the rear, but I like second opinions too. I know they don't usually breed this time of year, but I've had doelings start getting hormonal early as well...

I've just not had one with any udder development going on so young. Mine have all been perfectly flat with teeny tiny little nearly invisible teats that look about like what my bucklings have. If she's not pregnant, I guess it's a good sign of things to come, if she's already developing some.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 24, 2010)

Why not send in a blood test to Biotracking?  If it does come back positive, it's probably best to abort for her safety.


----------



## glenolam (Jun 24, 2010)

Her teats look just like my yearling doe's do (who's not bred and hasn't bred yet) - I think that if she's not pregnant, you might be one lucky person!


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jun 24, 2010)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> I'm usually pretty good about telling from looking at the rear, but I like second opinions too. I know they don't usually breed this time of year, but I've had doelings start getting hormonal early as well...
> 
> .


If I send you a picture of my goat that I think is pregnant can you give me second opinion?


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 24, 2010)

Sure, I could take a look. I've been so far really accurate on my own goats and other goats I see very regularly, but ones that I don't know what they look like every day I can't guarantee I'm right.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 24, 2010)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Why not send in a blood test to Biotracking?  If it does come back positive, it's probably best to abort for her safety.


We don't really have money to spend on extras like that right now, unfortunately. I would not abort her, I don't believe in doing something like that unless the doe is absolutely going to die otherwise. And I don't think that would be an issue with this girl. The biggest issue I have is wondering what she was bred to and having worthless kids born instead of kids I can keep for my herd or sell. I'd rather breed her to the best quality buck available instead of just any old buck. 

Something I've been thinking about...when she is mature enough to breed, I've got access to several good bucks. Would you breed her to a Nubian for a 3/4 Nubian 1/4 Alpine, or to an Alpine for a 3/4 Alpine 1/4 Nubian? (guessing she's half and half, not entirely sure) Or would you go another route? I've got just about every breed buck available to me and all are of good quality. Just curious what people would do, I don't have much experience with either breed, I'm more of a LaMancha person.


----------



## freemotion (Jun 24, 2010)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is really cheap!  Really, check it out!  If you draw the blood yourself....You can buy the kit that has enough for eleven blood draws and save the rest for next year.  It might take 1 or 2 or 3 to get it figured out if you've never drawn blood from a goat's neck, but I hadn't and got four does done last winter with help from my dad (restraining goats) and dh (filming my humiliation and posting it on youtube!)

We got CAE tests on four and preggers tests on 3 and it was SOOO worth it.  I will do it every year.  We were able to have the info needed to bottle feed one doeling with a CAE-positive mom so she will be healthy.  We also found out that our herd is almost all CAE negative and can go forward with confidence.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 25, 2010)

Yep, Biotracking is very cheap.  I bought the red top tubes from my vet ($1.50 for 5) and drew blood myself (you just need a needle and syringe) and sent it in.  The test is around $4, plus the cost of shipping which was a few bucks.  So, for under $10 you'd have a definite answer of whether or not she's bred.


----------



## mamaluv321 (Jun 25, 2010)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Ariel301 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


going to search YouTube for your video right now!


----------



## Ariel301 (Jul 5, 2010)

We have done plenty of blood testing in the past, and I know it is cheap, but right now we're really really hurting on money. $10 right now is a small fortune to us since we were out of work for a year and a half. My husband just got a new job, but we're so backed up on bills that the only thing we can buy for the goats is their feed right now. 

I've been watching this girl and feeling her tummy, and I think we're safe! Hopefully.


----------

